# Starcraft 1/1200 USS Kelvin



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Well she is finally finished. I entered her at WF this year even though she was not finished but here are some pictures to enjoy... It's a fun easy kit and now they have panel decals available for her...


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Is Starcrafts providing the panel decals, or a third party?


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Magesblood said:


> Is Starcrafts using a different kind of resin because I've never seen a build like that from a Starcrafts kit!
> 
> Very nice!


John did a great job on this build and it looks fantastic in person - but that's a terrible thing to say about Starcrafts or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Magesblood said:


> Still, this is a thread about someone else's kit, not mine. I'm not going to further comment about that other than to say that yes, other people's Starcrafts kits come out very well. This one in particular is especially nice.


You're welcome to not click the reply button.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The casting and detail on these kits is beautiful (aren't they listed as 1/1400 though, as opposed to 1/1200?). I've seen a big improvement in casting and detail among a number of garage kit builders lately. It just seems like the technology has improved. If you look at garage kits from any manufacturer from a decade or so ago you were likely to see much more problems and much softer detail.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

I'll have to double check if it's 1/1400 instead of 1/1200, wouldn't be the first time I've made a mistake and it won't be the last.

Regarding the comment on Starcraft's resin, about the only thing bad I would have to say relates to the stands, I have never had an issue with the kit itself. Sometimes that comes back to where you buy them. I have always bought mine through Federation Models and if I've ever had an issue, Tracy has always taken care of me, including exchanging the kit for something different. If you have a quality issue with a kit take it back, this is also why I look at them before I leave a show if I buy it there.

On the decals, I don't recall the name of the manufacturer but I think it's the same guy that did the decals for the Kelvin. Tracy helped me out as I messed up the registry decal when I was trying to get this to the show. The guy that makes the decals gave me a sheet so I could get it finished for the show...

But my Kelvin isn't nearly as nice as Chris'....


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nicely done, John! 


Magesblood said:


> ALL of my Starcrafts kits have had voids and were unbuildable. It's why I stopped buying them. I don't know if they just sent me bad ones or what but people seem to get better resin kits than I
> *>SNIP!<*
> 
> Still, this is a thread about someone else's kit, not mine. I'm not going to further comment about that other than to say that yes, other people's Starcrafts kits come out very well. This one in particular is especially nice.


If you have issues w/vendor, you should take it up w/them. I've had issues w/number of vendors kits over the years, but contacted them for replacements if it was important enough to me. 

Time to move on and get back to the subject at hand - John's fantastic build. 

.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I've only built one resin kit and that was about 20 years ago. It was small and not very well cast as I recall but it was the only one out there of the Excelsior I could find. Seeing builds like this though, I'm tempted to give resin another shot.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Like many things the resin kits have made big strides, at WF we got a glimpse of the future where it looks like resin kits will be more like Styrene....

I picked up two more kits in the family the USS Newton and a USS Defiant that looks like JJ version of the Reliant...


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

rossjr - Great job!
Your_ Kelvin_ looks fantastic!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

She's purdy! Wish I coulda seen her at WF! Up close and personal!!


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Brilliant work. A friend of mine also picked up this kit, built it up and loved it. I guess I may need to get me one of those!


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Excellent work*

Very well done!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

This is one ship that I really didn't care for when I seen it on screen. Something about it just didn't set well with me. But your model has really changed my mind. And you have really brought this ship to life. It's an excellent looking ship. And my hat is off to you. Maybe they should have got you to build the model for the movie !! :thumbsup:


----------

